

Tell HN: Please take my idea and make it real - growt

I have this idea and I don't intend to make anything out of it, but maybe somebody here is interested in making it happen:<p>You may have all seen razers latest gaming laptop or the switchblade (http://www.razerzone.com/switchblade/gallery).
It has a keyboard with transparent keys and an lcd behind it, so that the keys can be changed to fit any game you play.<p>My Idea: Make an accessory for the ipad. A keyboard with transparent keys that fits exactly on top it.<p>The keyboard would be accompanied by an ipad-app that displays the symbols for the keys and registers the key-presses. It could communicate to the pc running a game by bluetooth or wifi.
On the PC another app would handle the communication.<p>Anyone interested? It would make a nice kickstarter project.
======
thekevan
Why the extra accessory? I don't understand how what you describe could not be
done on the iPad without the extra accessory.

~~~
growt
Some people like the taktile feedback of real keys. Other than that it's a
gimmick.

